# foods in the uk?



## sonic93 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi,

I was just wondering what foods are recommended in the uk?

i have been feeding my 6 month old boy on iams but have read some bad things online about it,

i have been looking at royal canin and hills science plan foods has anyone got any advice on these?

Thanks


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

My comment with too-many-links was thrown into moderation (I'm in the penalty-box all the time recently!), but if you don't get a response, I know UK-based MrJsk has been contemplating foods recently.


----------



## MrJsk (Oct 21, 2013)

This is a list of suitable foods available in the UK (copied and pasted from a stickie on another hedgehog forum, I didn't write it)

Cat Food Brand Main Ingredient Protein Content Fat Content
Royal Canin Feline Slimness No 2 Dehydrated Poultry Meat 42% 12%
Royal Canin Light No 40 Poultry Meal	40% 10%
Purina Pro Plan House Cat Chicken 20%	36%	14%
Purina Pro Plan Light	Turkey 16%	38%	9%
Hills Science Plan Light	Chicken 38%	33.9%	9.3%
Hills Mature Adult Sterilised	Chicken 30%	34.5%	10.3%
Hills Young Adult Sterilised	Chicken 32%	34.5%	11.7%
Bozita Feline Indoor & Sterilised	Chicken 29%	32%	14%
Almo Nature Holistic with Chicken & Rice	Meat and animal products (56%)	31%	15%
Iams Light	Chicken 26%	28%	11.2%
Iams Proactive Health (with Turkey)	Dried Chicken & Turkey 31%	28.0%	11.0%
Sanabelle Adult with Poultry	Poultry meal	31%	16%
Sanabelle LightGround poultry	29%	9.5%
James Wellbeloved Senior/Light	Turkey Meat Meal 26%	29%	12%
James Wellbeloved Light	Turkey 26%	34%	10.5%
Purina One Light	Chicken 14%	37%	9.5%
Purely Adult Poultry Meat Meal	28%	15%
Arden Grange Light	Chicken Meal 26%	30%	11%
Advanced Nutrition Light (Pets @Home)	Chicken 24%	32%	9%
Purina One Natural Balance	Chicken 16%	34%	14%
Burns Chicken and Brown Rice Brown Rice	28%	12%
Whiskers Complete	Cereal	32%	12.5%
Tesco Premium Cat Crunchies	Cereal	30%	10%
Claude Cat Crunchies (Tesco)	Cereal	28%	9.5%
Brekkies	Cereal	28%	10%
Go Cat Indoor	Cereal	35%	10%


Other brands that I considered adding were: 
Applaws: protein 47% but fat content 20%
Natures Best: protein 32% Fat 20.7%


----------



## MrJsk (Oct 21, 2013)

For some reason it won't let me edit the post above but just so you know..

The order of percentages are: Meat content, protein and fat


----------



## potnoodle94 (Oct 25, 2013)

Will this be okay Mrjsk????

Cereals,Meat and Animal Derivatves (including 4% Chicken in the Light Brown Kibbles) ,Vegetable Protein Extracts ,Oils and Fats (0.25% Fish Oil, 0.1% Sunflower Oil) ,Derivatives of Vegetable Origin ,Minerals (including 0.2% Sodium Tripolyphosphate) ,Vegetables (4% Carrots in the Orange Kibbles, 4% Peas in the Green Kibbles) ,Antioxidants, Colourants from Natural Origin

Whiskas Adult Chicken Vegetable & Meaty nuggets - 32% protein 10.5% fat content


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Whiskas is not a good food at all. The main ingredients are grains, especially corn, and (at least in the US ingredient lists), the meat sources aren't named, which makes it much harder to tell what the source is - it could include meat/etc. from dead, dying, and/or diseased animals. Iams is better than Whiskas, though still only an "okay" brand.

This sticky might help you out a bit, describing what to look for in a food & why to avoid some ingredients - http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...3034-beginner-s-guide-hedgehog-nutrition.html If you're looking for specific food recommendations from people feeding the foods, I would try joining a UK-based pet hedgehog forum. We only have a few people from the UK on here.


----------



## MrJsk (Oct 21, 2013)

potnoodle94 said:


> Will this be okay Mrjsk????
> 
> Cereals,Meat and Animal Derivatves (including 4% Chicken in the Light Brown Kibbles) ,Vegetable Protein Extracts ,Oils and Fats (0.25% Fish Oil, 0.1% Sunflower Oil) ,Derivatives of Vegetable Origin ,Minerals (including 0.2% Sodium Tripolyphosphate) ,Vegetables (4% Carrots in the Orange Kibbles, 4% Peas in the Green Kibbles) ,Antioxidants, Colourants from Natural Origin
> 
> Whiskas Adult Chicken Vegetable & Meaty nuggets - 32% protein 10.5% fat content


Hey, sorry I don't really visit this forum much. I am always on the UK forum though, which I am guessing you're the same potnoodle from there too?? LOL

I wouldn't use that biscuit brand on it's own. Ideally you want MEAT (chicken, beef, duck) based cat biscuits rather than Cereal. I don't see how it could do any harm as part of a MIX to add a bit of variation.


----------



## potnoodle94 (Oct 25, 2013)

MrJsk said:


> Hey, sorry I don't really visit this forum much. I am always on the UK forum though, which I am guessing you're the same potnoodle from there too?? LOL
> 
> I wouldn't use that biscuit brand on it's own. Ideally you want MEAT (chicken, beef, duck) based cat biscuits rather than Cereal. I don't see how it could do any harm as part of a MIX to add a bit of variation.


Yes i am the same potnoodle hahaha. 
I am not on here much either.
Just doing a check up as its getting closer to pick up day.

I was thinking of mixing go cat and science plan as i have seen a few people mixing various 'expensive' brands with 'cheap' ones.

:smile::smile:


----------

